# New Doinker Fatty vs B-Stinger



## Ohio_3Der

I'll have my 2010 doinker fatty at the OAA Vegas Mail in tomorrow. I'm sure there will be some stingers there. I'll make sure I check them out side by side. I'll give a full report tomorrow night.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Thank you.


----------



## r49740

Jeremiah-

Let me know how you like that fatty. Im planning on ordering one as soon as they're available some where along with the side rods to go with my newly ordered vantage elite.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Everyone freaks out over the price....why? Yes the main bar is more....but like I have posted god knows how many times. When you get a main bar and a side rod.....the price is the same as getting a Doinker and side bars :wink:

The new bars aren't cheaper then the old bars either :wink:

Bill Leven was at LAS last weekend....set up right next to B-Stinger...so we all got a look at them.... I messed with them a little. They are better then the old bars. But there isn't gonna be many people getting rid of their B-Stinger and getting one that's for sure :wink:

Even with the side by side comparisons going on....there were a ton of people getting rid of their Doinkers at LAS and getting B-Stingers.....I would bet that the difference in sales was about 15-20 to 1 at LAS last weekend  I actually only saw a few people buying Doinkers....


----------



## Ohio_3Der

*review*

Hey WDMJR and R49,

I've been shooting this 2010 Doinker Fatty front rod now for a week, and I can't say anything bad about it. I really like it. It's stiff as all get out, and I had it next to a stinger today, and I really think the fatty is stiffer. Actually, I feel pretty confident about saying that. I had a stinger on my bow and the fatty on right after it, and the stinger vibrated more IN MY OPINION. It had more of the bass string feel to it. You don't get that with the fatty. I don't know who has the better carbon, but I know the extra diameter helps in this department for sure. 

If you're looking for a stiff front rod, and want to save the $75 bucks ($150.07 msrp on the fatty, lancaster sells the stinger for $225), look no further than a doinker fatty. I really don't see the issue. How can the stinger be 50% better than the doinker? That's what the difference in cost is, fifty percent more. No way the stinger is that much better, if at all better. 

Come on out to the Ohio Archers Association District 5 Governor's Cup shoot in Wilmington, Ohio on the 13th, and I will let anyone try this new fatty. You have to hold one to feel the quality. Also the new graphics rock this year. 

Don't get me wrong, the stingers are nice, no question about that. But from a strictly financial viewpoint, the doinker front bars are all over them in value. 

Jeremiah McDowell


----------



## carlosii

Went to the Doniker web site to check out the fatty but it says the site is under construction. I looked around but didn't see any guys in hard hats...but it is Sunday so maybe they ain't workin' today.

Any pictures available? I've seen that shortie that they have out (UGLY) but I'm assuming the fatty is a longer target stab.


----------



## r49740

Thanks J. I was of the same opinion when looking at them in Lancaster, but didn't actually shoot either of them. Think thats what I'll be ordering up for the Vantage Elite though.


----------



## Ohio_3Der

carlosii said:


> Went to the Doniker web site to check out the fatty but it says the site is under construction. I looked around but didn't see any guys in hard hats...but it is Sunday so maybe they ain't workin' today.
> 
> Any pictures available? I've seen that shortie that they have out (UGLY) but I'm assuming the fatty is a longer target stab.


I've been told that the website won't be updated until February. But, all is not lost, the 2010 catalog can be found online in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1104191&highlight=doinker+catalog

I have a fatty front rod and an avancee side rod. The anvancee series is a skinnier rod, that isn't quite as stiff as the fatty series, but in just 12 inches, it doesn't have to be as stiff. 

I have a bunch of pictures to post of these stabs, but I left my thumb drive at work. I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## mathewsk

*Fatty pic*

Here is a pic of my 33" fatty....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Thanks Ohio....that was exactly what I was looking for on the info. Guess some new Doinkers are in my future.


----------



## JawsDad

I heard they are completely re-working the Doinker website with more information, pictures and all. I think the time frame I heard was that it would be up in 3-4 weeks, but that was a couple weeks ago. I'd bet it will be up pretty quick.


I have a 33" Fatty. The ability to change the end weight structure is interesting, including changing to the mini-dish. I have not shot enough with it to make a completely informed decision on it yet though. I can say that it seems to compare favorably with the B-Stinger XL that I shot previously. I have not shot the premier yet so I have no comparison there.


----------



## S4 300-60

Here is a link to the Doinker Price List..(MSRP)...

MSRP on the Fatty Elite is $215.00......so not a substantial savings.....

The standard Fatty is $150.....

Here is a link to the price list,....

http://www.archerytalk.com/images/Doinker2010Price.jpg


----------



## Ohio_3Der

I see you found the price I was quoting... No, it isn't a dealer cost that somehow got leaked. ha ha But you know that since you edited your post.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ohio_3Der said:


> Hey WDMJR and R49,
> 
> I've been shooting this 2010 Doinker Fatty front rod now for a week, and I can't say anything bad about it. I really like it. It's stiff as all get out, and I had it next to a stinger today, and I really think the fatty is stiffer. Actually, I feel pretty confident about saying that. I had a stinger on my bow and the fatty on right after it, and the stinger vibrated more IN MY OPINION. It had more of the bass string feel to it. You don't get that with the fatty. I don't know who has the better carbon, but I know the extra diameter helps in this department for sure.
> 
> If you're looking for a stiff front rod, and want to save the $75 bucks ($150.07 msrp on the fatty, lancaster sells the stinger for $225), look no further than a doinker fatty. I really don't see the issue. How can the stinger be 50% better than the doinker? That's what the difference in cost is, fifty percent more. No way the stinger is that much better, if at all better.
> 
> Come on out to the Ohio Archers Association District 5 Governor's Cup shoot in Wilmington, Ohio on the 13th, and I will let anyone try this new fatty. You have to hold one to feel the quality. Also the new graphics rock this year.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the stingers are nice, no question about that. But from a strictly financial viewpoint, the doinker front bars are all over them in value.
> 
> Jeremiah McDowell



For the record.....I am not trying to start a stab war  I'm really not.....

but let's look at things just as far as the rods themselves.....like I said before in the end....your not paying "50% more". Yes the Premier bar is more expensive.....BUT I don't know many people that don't shoot side rods....so your looking at the same price for the most part.....even if you want ONE side rod from Doinker you get two and are charged for two :wink: 

Besides....your price reasoning is like saying ACEs can't be worth that much more money then ACCs.....and X10s can't be worth that much more then ACEs.....Nano Pros can't be that much more then XRs. Fact is they are.......so either spend the cash or don't.....People complain about Hoyt's Elite line vs their regular risers the same way :wink:


yes the new Doinkers are stiffer and a better rod then what they had in the past.....but the carbon used isn't as stiff as a Stinger.... they are stiffer then old Doinker material though....

but fact of the matter is the carbon used to make the new Doinker or any other rod isn't as stiff a carbon as what is used in the Premier bar.(don't ask because I don't remember what the #s are). For example....yes the CX Nano XR is super stiff for the spine rating....but the Pros are stiffer still. It is a different higher grade carbon. The Doinker and B-Stingers are the same way. Higher quality carbon = higher $ amount...PERIOD 

as for the vibration....unless your super sensitive to vibration for some reason or gripping the bow real bad.....your not gonna really be bothered by it. Yes it does have more vibration but it's not like comparing recoil from a .243 to a .30-06 :wink: The carbon used also is a different material then what is used in other rods....the sound coming off it because of the material is also going to be different.:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley

mathewsk said:


> Here is a pic of my 33" fatty....


Can you hang about 20 ounces off the front of that one and show a picture at full draw? 

Just would like to see how it compares for stiffness.:thumbs_up


----------



## cabotvt

WOW were back to fat stabs just like the late 80-90. Isn't that very funny. They were called Bazzooka's then, Fatty now thats a hoot.


----------



## TNMAN

*20 oz*



Bobmuley said:


> Can you hang about 20 ounces off the front of that one and show a picture at full draw?
> 
> Just would like to see how it compares for stiffness.:thumbs_up


That makes my tennis elbow hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## avid3d

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057562719#post1057562719


----------



## DariusXV

Brian Jarrett and I have done a preliminary review of the XL Premier B-Stingers on the BestArcheryForum.

We both have had experience with Doinkers, Shrewd, and Beiter.

Here are a couple of pictures of the B-Stingers:


----------

